
Some Tesla workers still concerned at partially-reopened plant - MilnerRoute
https://news.slashdot.org/story/20/05/16/0340222/some-tesla-workers-still-concerned-at-partially-reopened-plant
======
SpicyLemonZest
Some people will be concerned for a long time. There's nothing wrong with
that, the coronavirus is a concerning situation! But this article seems like a
dishonest framing of the concern; it's trying its hardest to imply that
something's wrong with Tesla in particular, even though the author doesn't
seem to know of any flaws in their safety procedures.

------
new_realist
Tesla has blatantly misrepresented the status of the factory to the county. It
is actively making cars for export abroad, as seen on Pier 80.
[https://tslaq.org/letter-from-the-saf-to-alameda-county-
offi...](https://tslaq.org/letter-from-the-saf-to-alameda-county-officials/)

~~~
sjwright
Given the fact that Elon has been completely open about the factory status on
Twitter, it’s far more plausible than the County is blatantly misrepresenting
their interactions with Tesla.

